# RAP / HIP-HOP



## #1 bro (Feb 8, 2010)

does anyone else listen to rap here? i'm kind of just getting into it but i've been listening to more and more lately. some rap is admittedly really fucking stupid but a lot of it is pretty sweet. 

my favorite rappers would probably be the wu-tang clan (particularly raekwon's "only built for cuban linx... pt. 2" is probably the best rap album i've heard), tupac shakur (of course), lil wayne, the roots, snoop dogg, and gucci mane. also dangermouse's grey album is brilliant and makes me dig jay-z sort of. like i said i'm just getting into it so there's a ton of rap i have left to hear, this is just some guys i've stumbled upon.

so how about you? i'm anticipating a bunch of "wtf rap sucks how is it even music" responses but whatever. hopefully i can find a few other hip hop fans on here.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 8, 2010)

aesop rock


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 8, 2010)

jay-z, mos def, and jay dee/j dilla (RIP) are really cool. go find j dilla's beat tapes online. i also really like madlib, so i'm sure i'd like all of his side projects (madvillain, quasimoto, etc.).

i admittedly haven't heard too much hip-hop, but it's not because i dislike it. i just haven't spent a lot of time looking. when i do, i go to the radio, for some reason.. and most rap on top 40 radio is bland and boring.


----------



## Momoharu (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, I listen to Wayne, Kanye, Em, all those guys.  Gucci's a decent beat maker but he's kind of like DJ Khaled, he messes them up by talking/rapping =/

Sometimes I listen to Nas, Tech N9ne, and Young Jeezy.

Oh, and some youtube rappers are pretty sick.  My personal favorites are Traphik, D-Pryde, Dumbfoundead and Deuce B.

Yeah.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 8, 2010)

Eh. I mean, if it's already _on_ and it's not some stereotypical 'my hoes are pimpin' stuff, then I don't mind it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 10, 2010)

I really don't mind it myself, but haven't had as much of a taste for it recently. I listened mainly to 2Pac and Eminem.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't heard a huge amount of hip hop but what I do have is good. First hip hop artist I found that I genuinely enjoyed was last year when I found out the drummer of Suffocation had a rap side project called Grimm Real, downloaded some songs for a laugh and found out they were actually really good and enjoyable. And so my mind was opened :P N.W.A. are another hip hop group I enjoy, I love "Fuck Tha Police" haha. Public Enemy are good too. My favourite rap artist (and rapidly becoming one of my favourite artists in all genres) is the Streets, some amazing tunes and fantastic lyrics, also very enjoyable live. I like a few other British hip hop artists as well like Plan B, Roots Manuva and Dizzee Rascal. I don't know a vast amount about the hip hop "scene" yet as I only started getting more interested in this style very recently, sure by the end of this year I'll have found a few more good artists I like in this style.


----------



## Erif (Feb 28, 2010)

Commercial Rap is bad. Real Rap is good. Hip-Hop is amazing. And surprisingly, they're two very different things.

Yeah, I'm not a huge fan like I am with folk and classic rock, but I do really love good hip-hop. Some of my favorite rappers are definitely Common (arguable one of the best rappers of all time), Lupe Fiasco, Nas, and Mos Def. Then there's hip-hop, which I don't really feel like going into right now, but some of my favorites are The Fugees, Nujabes, Kero One, The Flobots... if you want to hear something really different, and you're not really familiar with the genre, look up _Just Forget_ by Force of Nature and a couple of other tracks from the soundtrack...


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 4, 2010)

Rap, Hip-Hop, and R&B...is most of what I listen to x]

I _adore_ *Lil Wayne*, especially the remix of A Millie featuring Cory Gunz.
Have you heard Freaky Girl by *Gucci Mane*?
*The-Dream*'s sweet voice is epic; try I Luv Your Girl or Shawty Is Da Shit.
*Fabolous. Trey Songz.*
If you've heard the song Poker Face by Lady GaGa, there's somewhat of a Rap remix to it. It's titled, I think, I Poke Her Face by *Kid Cudi, Kanya West,* and *Common*. I honestly think Kanye's part ruined the song, though.
Throw It In The Bag by the aforementioned Fabolous, as well as its remix. Personally, I prefer the remix, because the chorus is the borrowed ending of Fancy by The-Dream.
Forever, I think by *Drake* and *Lil Wayne*. Either that, or it's called I Want This Forever.
Bedrock by *Young Money*. It's one of my favorites - first on my MySpace playlist.
One of my most ADORED from this genre...*T-Pain*. I idolize him. His song, Church, is kind of old, but still... <3
Also, I Wanna Love You by *Akon* and *Snoop Dogg*. The uncensored version being I Wanna Fuck You. It's kind of old as well (about three years, if memory serves), but I still like it.

I hope you like some of these songs! Or all, that would be nice '^-^


----------



## Saith (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate most rap. It's all 'Gunz, Bitches and Bling' and that sucks.

However, I like how, with good rappers, there's usually sort of a message. Like Dan Le Sac/Scroobius Pip.

Also, it can be funny. Which is why I like Emenem, D12 and Goldie Lookin' Chains.

And finally some, like Fort Minor, just sound nice. Yes, I hate myself for liking Fort Minor.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 4, 2010)

you are listening to the wrong rap yo


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 4, 2010)

Watershed said:


> aesop rock


Quoting this for emphasis. I've looked around myself but besides the offhand track noone else has held my interest in the same way in the genre. Brilliant lyricist, all there is to it. But it really depends what you're looking for.

Also, its been stated already, but I think what you're looking for is Hip-Hop. People get it mixed up with Rap and generalise the two together, but they're different things. I've an aversion to 'Rap' myself.


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 4, 2010)

L'il Dwagie said:


> People get [hip hop] mixed up with Rap and generalise the two together, but they're different things. I've an aversion to 'Rap' myself.


please elaborate (i.e. explain the difference between the two)


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 4, 2010)

rap is just a vocal style, hip-hop is the music genre


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 4, 2010)

rap is almost certainly a more widely used term for the genre in question than hip hop is.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 4, 2010)

holland is a more widely used term for the netherlands that doesn't stop it from being wrong either


----------



## weedgoku666 (Mar 7, 2010)

Rap is only good if it's a parody. For example Harry Potter in the Hood and the Zelda Gangsta Rap


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 8, 2010)

Seriously, stop being dumb about rap, the old stuff is fucken fantastic. The only crap you can legitimately make fun of is modern "gangsta rap" (see also 50 Cent, Lil' Wayne and fellow cunts), glam metal, and Christian metal.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 8, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> please elaborate (i.e. explain the difference between the two)


Watershed pretty much had it - mind you I'm no expert or anything, so I can't say for sure. As far as I'm concerned, 'Rap' is a sub-genre of sorts that encompasses.. well, all the 'gangsta' rabble. 
Really, I think rap is essentially a specific for the industry. It's the image, and that's what people -buy-, unfortunate but its true, all the kiddies want to 'live up' to it all.
But it's hard to say, any research I do to go deeper into it gives such conflicting views of the whole thing I don't think I could nail down a solid answer. I guess I would have to see it as, hip-hop is the culture it came from, and covers more than just the musical style. 'True' hip-hop is the intellectual and personable style we like to think we know, while rap is the mass-produced slag that.. for some reason or another, brings the money.

Edit: Also 'Parody rap' is just as bad for almost the same reasons, except it's playing off the popularity of the sub-genre for the 'irony factor'. Albeit, it's usually not paid for, but it's there for the popularity with the lolrapsux crowd.


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 8, 2010)

does anyone else like mos def and/or a tribe called quest? i'm getting into them

also no one diss lil wayne he's a pretty good artist who can drop rhymez like nobody's buisness


----------



## glitchedgamer (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the crunch of heavily distorted guitars, and rap and hip-hop don't exactly fit into that category, so I don't listen to it at all. Today's gangsta, mainstream shit is an insult to humanity, but I hear the old school stuff (as with all old school things) is awesome. It's just not music I enjoy.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 9, 2010)

I have heard both Mos Def and a Tribe Called Quest are excellent. Personally I am not into either, hip-hop simply bores me most of the time, but I recognise quality when I see it.

To be honest with you, I don't put on rap because I constantly find myself in a situation where I could care less about actually listening to it. I don't mind it passively if it's good stuff.

Also, old-skool isn't necessarily cooler. A lot of modern shit is awesome - think of all the amazing new wave of progressive bands out there. That is crazy cool. I mean, if we're talking metal or rap, the classics are where it's at (old school prog rock is often boring), but there's new stuff out there that's certainly doing stuff really well.

To be honest with you guys though if I had a choice between putting on, say, Judas Priest or old school rap I'm going with Judas Priest 9 times out of 10, but thats cos I'm a huge sucker for guitars. Rap doesn't contain enough guitar-oriented material for me to be interested in it.

What I will give hip-hop is that the good ones know how to work a beat and know how to write lyrics. It's too bad there isn't much stuff I listen to for the lyrics (and when I recognise amazing lyrics it's usually metal which means that often the music coupled with it is also amazing). I generally don't prefer the beats of hiphop to the thump of rock or metal. 

It _is_ a valid genre though. People need to realise that at least. Modern, overproduced garbage exists in any genre and I am taking Nas or Wu-Tang Clan over the fucking plague of metalcore any day of the year.

To be honest there's fairly little genres out there that aren't good. Country is probably the thing I hate the most. The UMPA UMPA kind of gabber techno is fucking annoying too. Their clubs are usually full of complete shitheads as well.


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 9, 2010)

i completely understand people who just don't really like the sound of hip hop. it's one thing to just not listen to another genre and another to scorn it and say it's "not music" and other things. myself, i pretty much find things to appreciate about every genre except, like you said, country. it's not so much that country is annoying or sort of hick-ish, and more so that it's by far the most blatantly commercial genre with very little true artistic movement involved. but other than that, there's at least one group i like from pretty much every other major genre. folk, pop, jazz, metal, rap, electronic stuff, it's all good. 

at the same time though, one must admit that a lot of sub genres contain very little merit. e.g. show me a good "crunk" song. 

to be honest i have never been able to listen to very much metal, even though i definitely respect the genre. it's not necessarily that i can't take the "brutality" or whatever, because i have like five different opeth albums that i completely adore (plus i saw them live and it was awesome). it's just that 99% of metal is completely cheesy and overblown and i'm unable to take it seriously at all, and yet the metal bands themselves sound like they are wholly convinced that what they are doing is Serious Business of the highest order. at least even the bad rappers don't pretend to be doing anything other than having a good time over a beat. opeth and mastodon are probably the only metal bands that i don't find cheesy. i mean i once downloaded an album by "blind guardian", i think it was, and i was far too busy laughing to appreciate the music. tool, agalloch, and dream theater are also kind of good, but they are definitely pretty cheesy-sounding at the same time. don't get me wrong, i'd definitely like to find metal that isn't cheesy like this. if you can point me out to any, i'd be really grateful.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 10, 2010)

99% of metal is cheesy. Blind Guardian are the masters of cheese. Metal is kind of a cornball genre so you have to wade through a lot of that. If you don't want cheese: try Neurosis or Cynic.


----------

